# New Art Thread!



## mangomango (Oct 15, 2020)

THE FORUMS ARE FINALLY BACK UP!!!! I've been waiting for this for so long . Over the months, I have improved some I think, so I'm going to start a new art thread! Show your art skills that have changed over quarantine!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello! I'm new here and I write stories and make art! Trying to build a base so I can start making money because I'm broke.  The first one has a story included!  https://www.furaffinity.net/view/37965772/  TF centered (more art on my profiel)


----------



## dahbastard (Oct 16, 2020)

mangomango said:


> THE FORUMS ARE FINALLY BACK UP!!!! I've been waiting for this for so long . Over the months, I have improved some I think, so I'm going to start a new art thread!
> 
> View attachment 90771
> 
> ...


Your Killer Cheesecake character is an interesting design.

Thanks for starting this.

Here is some of my recent art:


----------



## narutogod123 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## TonnyRendon (Sep 18, 2021)

ARTSTHREAD is the leading digital platform for emerging designers and artists. A launchpad for the next generation of creative talent representing 350,000 students in more than 120 countries from over 900 design schools.
______________________
talkaboutsleep.com/best-mattress-for-arthritis


----------



## Sm0keyxxx (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello!
These are my arts form the beginning of quarantine:







And here are most recent ones:








btw, my FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sm0keyxxx/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Sm0keyXxx
DA: https://www.deviantart.com/sm0keyxxx


----------



## Punkedsolar (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm likin' this little dude I did for some reason.





Maybe I'll give him some friends.


----------

